# FreeNAS



## mkerr (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi All,

I am currently using FreeNAS v7.1, strangely it went a bit crazy this morning and would recognise any of my drives, I've had a little play and now recognised them. But I cannot access the shares that I previously could.

I think I may have found the problem; see attached pics.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2011)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | *FreeNAS* | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, this is obviously in the FreeNAS GUI/code, so use their forums. Closed.


----------

